# International cheque



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone
I have a cheque from overseas and I wanted to deposit it into my bank account and apparently it takes 45 to 60 days to clear !!??? is this true ? I'm with ENBD . I know everythings super slow in this country but does it really take that long? Has anyone have deposited an international cheque into their account before? Should I just go open a new account at HSBC or something since they r international bank it might take less time? or is it still gonna be the same cuz they r in UAE ? :-(


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

As far as I know any international cheque takes ages to clear and they apply a very bad rate and/ or fees to clear it. Before you open an account just to clear a cheque ask first how much time it takes.


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> As far as I know any international cheque takes ages to clear and they apply a very bad rate and/ or fees to clear it. Before you open an account just to clear a cheque ask first how much time it takes.


Do you know if a second party can deposit it into my account overseas? I might just send the cheque back to Australia and deposit it into my account there if possible. I spoke to HSBC and first person I spoke to said it takes 7 days and I called again to double check and the second person says 3 to 4 weeks . I don't know who to trust


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

hiitsjudy said:


> Do you know if a second party can deposit it into my account overseas? I might just send the cheque back to Australia and deposit it into my account there if possible. I spoke to HSBC and first person I spoke to said it takes 7 days and I called again to double check and the second person says 3 to 4 weeks . I don't know who to trust


When I deposited a check it did not take that long (but was a few weeks), although they told me about the same 6 weeks. They did charge an outrageous fee, I think like $50 but I cannot recall. I would doubt HSBC will do much better based on the general reviews of them as a bank

There should be no problem having someone else deposit a check into your account, I have it done all the time. Put, 'for deposit only' the account number, sign and your friend shouldn't have any issues


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> When I deposited a check it did not take that long (but was a few weeks), although they told me about the same 6 weeks. They did charge an outrageous fee, I think like $50 but I cannot recall. I would doubt HSBC will do much better based on the general reviews of them as a bank
> 
> There should be no problem having someone else deposit a check into your account, I have it done all the time. Put, 'for deposit only' the account number, sign and your friend shouldn't have any issues


Thanks for the reply I think I'm better off doing that aye ! Cheers


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Probably you can, I had to deposit a cheque back in Canada and had my friend to deposit it. Make sure that it cannot be endorsed and that it is payable to you. 

Does not harm to try. I don't know how things (cheques) work back in Australia, though.




hiitsjudy said:


> Do you know if a second party can deposit it into my account overseas? I might just send the cheque back to Australia and deposit it into my account there if possible. I spoke to HSBC and first person I spoke to said it takes 7 days and I called again to double check and the second person says 3 to 4 weeks . I don't know who to trust


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Probably you can, I had to deposit a cheque back in Canada and had my friend to deposit it. Make sure that it cannot be endorsed and that it is payable to you.
> 
> Does not harm to try. I don't know how things (cheques) work back in Australia, though.


Yeah I guess i better speak to my bank first and if they say thats ok I will get one of me mates to deposit it . Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Its worth checking, but if you think about it why would there be a problem? Someone is putting a check written to you into your account. The guy renting my house does it every month, either cash or a check just deposited to my account.


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Its worth checking, but if you think about it why would there be a problem? Someone is putting a check written to you into your account. The guy renting my house does it every month, either cash or a check just deposited to my account.


So true!!!!! Just cuz it's under my name thought they might want me to deposit it myself? I dunno aye!! But there shouldn't b a problem me thinks . Got my cousin to do it for me. I have to do this again when I get my early tax return from ATO . Yay


----------

